# Red Creek weekend



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

We had a great time at Red Creek this weekend with friends/family. BUT!!! It was soooo dusty. Thank goodness for the creek!

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iewPicture&friendID=398132529&albumId=1657146

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.myvideos

Donna


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice pics donna, man i would like to ride there


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like yall had a good time. Yall also had something missing. I did not see any pics with shrimp and crabs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice :rockn:


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Looks like yall had a good time. Yall also had something missing. I did not see any pics with shrimp and crabs.


 
We did grill at the lodge, but mostly ham sandwiches and peanut butter crackers. None of that deluxe riding we had with ya'll!!!

Donna


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We are going back this coming weekend. Yall Game?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Donna,
Jenny talked to Stacy and Josh and we are now going to Rattlesnake this coming weekend. Will yall be able to make it up there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hey donna how do you like those zillas?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Donna,
> Jenny talked to Stacy and Josh and we are now going to Rattlesnake this coming weekend. Will yall be able to make it up there.


We will be there. Brandon's been recruited as tour guide for a big group coming up this weekend. I'm doing a rain dance!

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> hey donna how do you like those zillas?


They don't do as well as mud lites or the bi/tri claws in the thick sand, but can't be beat in the mud. I love them!

Donna


----------

